# Having a newborn at Christmas??



## blh724

Have any of you fine ladies had a baby just before Christmas? If so, how did you choose to do the holidays??

Our little bean is due 12/15, and if late, could certainly come ON Christmas. I am talking more if he/she comes sometime in the 10 days prior. I know DH and I will be utterly spent and adjusting to new baby. Did you hibernate and keep your celebrations low key? Did you take baby to family parties? Just curious, thanks!


----------



## crancherry

We are due Dec. 8th and I am wondering the same. I think it will depend on how I feel and how the baby is. My others were very calm, sleepy babies and I could always take them places because they were relatively "easy." My sister's babies however were very difficult, cried all the time and were a handful. At Christmas our newbie will only be a few weeks old so I will probably take him or her to my parents, and that's it. Don't want to overexpose such a little one to germs, cold, etc. too much. Of course it depends on your personality too, I was always one to whisk a fussy baby away so as not to disturb other people, while my sis would make as much commotion as possible and interrupt everything around her (center of attention :dohh:). We will still be recovering from birth then too and adjusting to a new sleep schedule so I am thinking keeping activities to a minimum will be best for us too...


----------



## ally87

hi just sneaking in from baby club. My little girl was born 10/12, and due to complications with me we didn't get out of hospital till 20/12. We had everyone at ours for xmas dinner, 8 of us. It was tiring im not going to lie, but totally worth it. My mam and sister did the dinner, i went for a nap when i needed knowing bubs was in good hands, it meant my hubby didnt have to cook. It was good to be getting back to normal, and although dd didnt have a clue at least i knew she had a good family first xmas. Everyone left not long after dinner and we had a quiet night.


----------



## Terangela

I am due Dec 22/12. I also have 3 other kids and do I plan on being done shopping and wrapping in November. As for parties and such, my dh switched companies and he is now at a huge company with no Christmas party... Well there is, but you pay to go and it is massive so we won't be going. His side of the family we never see at Christmas anyway as my Dh usually works on or around Christmas and we won't drive through the mountains that time of year anyway. My side of the family is pretty relaxed and we just have Christmas day stuff, which I might suggest be at our house this year. I will have baby and a toddler who needs to nap and honest I might be tired but it would be easier to have it here.


----------



## nickibrum

Were due on the 5th and i guess it depends if LO comes on time or decided they like it in my uterus lol. 

My sister and my sister in law are both 15 so still enjoy christmas and want us there. So each year we spend christmas eve/morning at one parents then swap for christmas dinner/boxing day. Its the only system that works fairly for all of us. 

We will still try to do this if they LO comes on time, my family would love the hustle and bustle and helping out even at 2am. My in-laws probably not so much but we will see. If its too much then we will go home. 

If however we have a late baby then we will probably stay home and people can visit us or we can pop out for a few hours depending on the weather. xx


----------



## cheshire

My 2 year old was due on Dec 14th but came on the 3rd. The first year when he was only a few weeks old, we had a very low key Christmas. The next year we made up for it.


----------



## arj

I had DD on 1st Dec, and by Xmas I had already had an infection in my episiotomy and had just gotten over my second bout of mastitis. Christmas lunch sucked, she needed feeding right at midday and by the time I had finished feeding her there was only scabby little bits of food left! Gutted. Plus I was all flabby in the tummy, felt really ugly and my big E cup milky boobs were all sweaty (Xmas is mid summer over in NZ) and I couldnt wear nice clothes cos of my maternity bra and having to feed!


----------



## pinkandfluffy

My SIL had her baby dec 17th. A lot of the food stuffs she pre prepped and froze as she lives in Oz and had the family out there for Xmas.

Depends what you want - keep it low key and tell everyone to sort themselves out lol or Pre prep as much as you can x


----------



## minkie

My second was born on the 22, I stayed at home xmas eve (everyone gathers every year at my sisters) while my hubby took our oldest over there for the festivities and brought me home dinner ;) My youngest is a few days before thanksgiving so we did the same that year too. It all sorts itself even if you have to miss a holiday one year!


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

This baby is due Dec. 7th but my other son was born Dec. 23rd. We came home from the hospital Christmas day. We actually went to a diner for dinner as everyone waited Christmas dinner for us to do it after we were home. That year was low key, the following year we had a big Christmas and had his first birthday a few weeks prior. This year who knows its going to be wild with a newborn, a two year olds birthday and Christmas.


----------



## GreyGirl

I'm due December 7th with my first. Depending on when baby arrives and how we're all doing in our little family, we're hoping to have our immediate family over for Christmas day and they sort out the food.


----------



## MorganEvans

I'm waiting for my bundle of joy in November, means I won't be getting much sleep in December.. :D


----------



## 12.11.10

My daughter was born 12/11/10 so quite close to Christmas. I brought her to most of the usual parties and gatherings without too much stress. Everyone wanted to see her and it gave me a bit of a break ;) this year I'm due December 1st so that month will be really hectic with labor and a newborn, Christmas and my toddlers birthday.


----------



## Pixxie

Our daughter came on 14/12, due 15/12 so I know just how you feel! We did the shopping early and hibernated until Xmas day where we went to see family as usual, only because I felt fine though. If she had come closer I would have just waited to see how I felt, if you're not up to it people will understand xx


----------



## Liz0828

The Hubby and I are expecting! The DD for the Baby is Dec. 24th. I couldn't ask for a better Christmas present!


----------



## MeanKitty23

My birthday is December 23. My mom had a c-section so she wasn't very mobile when she came home from the hospital anyway. We three (me, mom and dad) missed that first Christmas at home because we were all at the hospital. Not that I remember since I was a 2 day old baby, but it came down to mom having a few visitors in the hospital and family and friends got together on and off later after Christmas when we were all home. Mom took that as an opportunity to get people to help babysit newborn me so she could recover more comfortably. Wasn't a traditional Christmas celebration, but they did what they could.


----------



## Inge

MorganEvans said:


> I'm waiting for my bundle of joy in November, means I won't be getting much sleep in December.. :D

same here! OH is working this christmas so il be alone with a 3-4 week old and insane toddler! We'll probably go up to his parents boxing day of the day after but il be cooking a mini christmas dinner for him in the evening when he gets home x


----------



## 2016

I found, when DS was tiny we could very easily take him different places and he would just sleep and sleep and sleep (if only he would do that now! :haha:)
Different family members would enjoy having him sleep on them and I then got a few minutes break.....even though I would then miss him and want him back. :rofl:
I even took him out at around 2 weeks old to a Christmas party at a pub. Not smokey of course! It was very noisy in the pub but he happily slept cosied up in his bassinet only waking once for a quick feed.


----------



## morri

I havent got an idea yet- We probably spend some time on christmas eve at my mothers place , and ours will only be a month old max. We'll see how it goes :)


----------



## edoldari4

I'm due 12/12 i've already been told i'd be induced the week after at latest due to the holdiays but that will depend on any complications i have during my remainder days but were staying close to home during the festivities as i don't fancy doing much with a baby


----------



## mama_moo06

I have 5 other little ones and im going to be having this one the first week of Dec (by c-section). Im so worried about how im going to feel or if im going to feel up to wrapping and just doing the whole Christmas thing this year. Plus the kids have their dance programs and school programs.


----------



## Odd Socks

lauren was due 14 december & born on 19 december.
i'd got all the christmas presents for both girls beforehand & we had a very low key christmas (i'd had an awful time postnatally with bella & was worried it'd be the same second time - it wasn't!).
we had no visitors on christmas day, oh cooked us nice steak rather than having a traditional christmas dinner. my parents drove up to see us all the next day but stayed overnight in a hotel & popped over for a couple of hours boxing day & then we met for brunch the next day (seeing as i actually felt pretty good!).
xx


----------



## samj732

I'm due 12/12 and was wondering how to handle this too. Luckily my OH's family does Christmas in September, before his grandparents go to Texas. I'm not sure what we'll do on my side of the family... I guess we'll just have to wait and see how I feel.


----------



## BellaDonna818

I'm due with my triplets Dec. 29, but I'm not allowed to go past Dec. 15. So they will definitely all be born by Christmas. I'm hoping they will all be able to be home by then too. However, even if they are we are definitely not going out anywhere with them. My OH's family has started getting together on Christmas day, but I avoid seeing them as much as possible. They are also an extremely LOUD group of people that ALWAYS fight with each other, and that's definitely the last thing my preemie triplets are going to need. I'm also not planning on having people over at my house because of it being in the middle of cold and flu season, and the babies will be more susceptible to sickness since they'll be preemies. My mother plans on coming to stay with me for a few weeks after the babies are all born, so she'll be here for Christmas, and will most likely cook dinner for us then as well. But other than that, I don't plan on doing much of anything for the Christmas this year.


----------



## lovelylisa84

My daughter was born Dec 15th. We didn't go anywhere for about 4 weeks. We enjoyed Christmas at home but then again 12 years ago we lived with my father in law and naturally we had some family stop by. As first time parents we were so paranoid about taking her out in the "cold" even though San Diego has relatively warm weather year round 

My son was born about 2 weeks before Thanksgiving and we were with family... it was nice. :)


----------



## epsilon

I'm due on 30th December, so it's possible it will arrive around Christmas, although given general family history it's more likely to be 10th January :roll:

Makes it really hard to know what to plan - it would be nice to see everyone over Christmas before it all gets really chaotic, but if I plan to have family visiting us, it would be difficult if the baby arrived on, say, 23rd.

It's probably a bit early to plan anything - but it's certainly something I've thought about a bit. It's complicated anyway, since one of my parents is disabled and couldn't stay over, and OH's dad is a vicar, so works Christmas day.


----------



## Mum21boy1girl

we are not near any of our families this yr, so it will be a very quiet one, DH will probly cook us a yummy dinner!!


----------



## babysnapdrago

i am a teen and i am expecting and my dd is x-mas day i know the doctors say that it does tend to change but most say that the first is the closest to the actual date. im not sure
what to expect this is my first and was not planned at all very happy now though thats for sure not sure how everyone will take me having a baby around xmas


----------



## sethsmummy

my l/o was born on the 4th.. so just a few weeks old on his first christmas. We came up to stay at my sisters over christmas. She had us and my parents around and tbh he slept through most of it. It was a brilliant day with lots of cuddles for him and lots of breaks for me. We were also there for the new year (live in scotland so its a big deal). WE had another big family dinner with extra guests and then on the night time my sister threw a massive party. That has to be the only bit that stressed me out because everyone was so noisy and kept trying to touch bubs when they were drunk. I took myself down to her basement where the men were as they were a bit more sedate than the women lol. Safe to say I was glad to go home at 1am!


----------



## horseybird

We are expecting our baby on Xmas eve, so very excited. Im going on mat leave in November so will do present shopping early, and will also cook and freeze quite a lot of food. Both our parents are local so I guess we will split our time between them. We are going to keep our plans flexible as anything could happen. Really excited though!:happydance:


----------



## mamahannah91

We're due on 12/12, so I think even if LO arrives on time, we're going to keep everything low key. We'll probably spend Xmas day at my Mums, and say to CLOSE family that if they want to see us, they can come to us...that's fair right?

Then as my OH family live about an hour up the road, we'll visit them over boxing day day.


----------



## LolaAnn

Im due on the 26th and my son came one day before his DD so quite likely having a christmas baby! To make things worse we will have just arrived back in New Zealand and be staying with my parents who are probably having xmas at their place this year. Eeek. Could be terrible, could be amazing, I'll let you know after it happens


----------



## hapi2bhealthy

I'm kind of late here, but my bub is due 14-16 December, and we have said we are not going anywhere. We live near the beach in a warm climate, so IF we feel up for it, we may go down for a wander to the beach (and sit in the shade!) for an hr, with only my side of family here and I am NOT cooking or cleaning.

We have decided that routine with sleep is of utmost importance to us with this baby, as I will have to go to work after 6 months off and I have had chronic health issues before pregnancy. So that doesn't tie in very well with travelling around, but for me it's worth a more isolated life for a while in order to try our best to get baby to sleep without much help before 6 months...so we will be at home with few visitors and just us and our perfect bundle of joy!!


----------



## mother of two

i had my son the 18th of Dec in 2012 and still spent Christmas at my mothers house as she lives five minutes from me. Talk about planning a birthday that close to Christmas.


----------



## XJessicaX

Due 19th Dec so I plan on having a quiet Christmas. Not traipsing down to family as they live miles away.


----------



## wannabenewmum

We had our baby who was due the 12/12 on the 17th he is now nine, but that year we went to my mums (she had a dish washer:) ) then to his mums in the evening they live on the same rd so made sense then we went home before it got too late I did barly anything , it was nice and relaxing


----------



## soph77

My baby was born on the 21st December last year. I only came home after my c-section on Christmas eve. As we have 2 older kids a low key christmas was not an option. We had family all come over for xmas day as usual, but I did nothing but sit on the couch and feed my baby. I was looked after very well, but was still totally exhausted!!


----------



## anita665

I'm due 26th December and actually I'm happy it's during the school holiday so I don't have to worry about the school run.

I'm planning on getting the Christmas shopping in early and presents wrapped in good time so that all that is left is for santa to deliver them.

I'm not sure if we are staying at home or going to my sisters but either way I'm sure it will be fine as it will all be relaxed.

For me personally the worst day to go into labour would be Christmas eve because my boys will be sad if Santa is late. Also I wouldn't then have much energy for Christmas day.


----------



## caz & bob

i am due 23rd so hope she comes on time my oh birthday is the 22nd so would be nice prezzie if she came then x x


----------



## flashy09

I had my baby on the 7th and just went over to my Mom's house. She was 2 weeks old and I was so tired at that stage (had to wake her up every 2 hrs at night to eat) that I couldn't do anything but sit on the floor in my pajamas and open presents and eat chocolates like I was 5 yrs old!


----------



## caggimedicine

I'm due on the 3rd Dec, although I think i'll be late (like I was with my first).
Either way, whether baby comes on time, early or late, we're not going anywhere at Christmas apart from to my parents who live down the road. DH's family live 200 miles away, and there's no way i'm doing that journey. We want to relax and enjoy baby's first Christmas together at home as a family, not in the car on a motorway.

As for people coming to us - they can if they want, but if they expect my usually high standards of house work and cooking to remain, they'll be disappointed!

Chill out and sod everyone else is my plan!


----------



## peachymomma

My son was born December 23rd. I had a C-section and wasn't released till December 27th. So we celebrated in the hospital with immediate family.


----------



## caz & bob

i am due 23rd just hope she comes on time and i dont go over like i did with my son 3days x x x


----------



## ke29

I had DS on the 6th December 2010. We did christmas dinner at our house as I thought it would be easier than running around to everybody's houses. It worked in that sense but didnt get any help with cooking etc so this year even though we are due in October we are having christmas dinner at home and if people want to come and see us either side of meals thats fine but im not cooking for anybody or going out!


----------

